# Bent pins, how to fix?



## shinyblackkitty (Nov 12, 2007)

Really need help with this, I cant edit the post to change the topic title so reposting it with a different title since anyone who does stuff like this may know the answer not just people who have taken apart a Wii before, i'm guessing all DVD drive plugs are probably the same standard

Please see here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f76...-mod-etc-plug-trouble-230939.html#post1377637


----------

